
Read-Compile-Run-Loop – a tiny embeddable REPL analog for C++ - onqtam
http://onqtam.com/programming/2018-02-12-read-compile-run-loop-a-tiny-repl-for-cpp/
======
onqtam
Hi there - I'm the creator - curious for any feedback :)

